# Nintendo Direct 1/14/15 (6AM PST / 9AM EST)



## Simon (Jan 13, 2015)

*All aboard the train.*


Japan Direct site ()

North America Direct site()

*Update:*
Rumor: New 3DS Release NoA Feb.13th


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 13, 2015)

JAPAN TOO?

IT'S HAPPENING!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

So this is in like 15 hours from now?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2015)

Metroid or GTFO.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Metroid or GTFO.


I wouldn't even care if it's an HD re-release. I'd buy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2015)

I know I'll get these times mixed lol


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2015)

New F-Zero or fuck off.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VGeuT6ehwFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Guess I'm the only one up for the Direct.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

FIRE EMBLEM.  That was an awesome trailer.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 14, 2015)

New fire emblem yes!@


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

Shit looks dope too!~

Nice! Puzzle and Dragons Z!


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

STILL NO FE X SMT WHO GIVES A SHIT


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Huh. Bejeweled attached to an RPG, huh? Yeah, I'd rent that.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 14, 2015)

PUZZLE HYPE


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

lolPokemonShuffle


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

all these shitty nip mobile games
christ


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

Wii DL?? 

Gamecube VC Incoming? 

PLEASE


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Huh, so they made a "No-Wiimote" version of old Wii games. I can dig it, though I kinda already have the stuff they have available.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

HALF PRI-

Dang it, Nintendo. 


AUGH NOW I NEED A KIRBY AMIIBO TOO. 


Making the amiibos of the same characters offer the same functions is... that's a bro move.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

FUCKING SANIC AMIIBO
i want that


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

lolmore AMiibo to collect.

Jesus.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

LOL Erase?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

SPLATOOOOOOOONNNN


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

>toad amiibo

Daisy further BTFO'd


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Splatoon looks so good.  So good.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

zenieth said:


> >toad amiibo
> 
> Daisy further BTFO'd



To be fair... Toad has his own game.

...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh, sweet. MM DLC.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

>tingle


my sides








skull kid blown the fuck out


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Skull Kid as a costume, not a character.

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

United States space ship?

QUE?!


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

tingle is awesome. skull kid as a costume is baller too


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 14, 2015)

Xenoblade.....my god


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

ALSO ENDLESS RUNNING


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Omfg I need X.  I need X in my life right now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

Tekken 7?

For a second it looked like Anarchy Reigns but that's Sega.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Harada, what are you doing?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

citizen of earth(bound)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

zenieth said:


> citizen of earth(bound)



It looks fun. XD

...

HARVEST MOON!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

>etrian mystery dungeon

MY WALLET


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

zenieth said:


> citizen of earth(bound)



Quoted for nutshells

-----

Reggie is coming up next. Now the real part of the Direct begins.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Stop beating around the bush, Reggie! Give us N3DS!


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

holy shit 
ANOTHER fucking 3ds 
holy shit


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

EDIT: ^^ Are you new? This was revealed three months ago. This is just the North American announcement.  

Time for that new 3DS!!


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

zenieth said:


> citizen of earth(bound)



i saw that comment in the chat too


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

What if I don't have a face, Reggie?

What then?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Save data transfer, that's good.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

2 days after my birthday cool


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank goodness. Data Transfer options.

Although, it sucks that I'm gonna have to fuggin' redistribute my damn friend code again....


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Entire Fire Emblem characters in Project Steam... my god.

Wish I was more hyped for the game.

WHY IS MARTH SPEAKING ENGLISH!??!?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

More Marth Amiibos!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2015)

no ac adapter? the fuck


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

>amiibo reprint

the scalp is no longer real


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

Aka the same version that Japan got.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh sweet merciful god that monster hunter new 3ds


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

fe x smt pls
SOMETHING worthwhile from this direct


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2015)

WOO FEB 13
DAMN THAT MAJORA'S MASK DS LOOKS FUCKING BALLER
changed my mind i'm getting it


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2015)

YOU MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

February 13th?

So soon?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

OH MY GOD.

No, no, we need Zelda and Star Fox Wii U info damn it!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> WOO FEB 13
> DAMN THAT MAJORA'S MASK DS LOOKS FUCKING BALLER
> changed my mind i'm getting it



Scerprer, only buying a piece of hardware if sword wielding characters are involved?

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 14, 2015)

I wasn't planning on getting a new 3DS...until they announced the Majora's Mask version. Now I need to pre-order it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Wish I was a bigger fan of Zelda, it really does look sleek as f...

I'm hoping the Smash Bros version becomes available at some point.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2015)

How much will the new 3DS be??


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> How much will the new 3DS be??



Someone on a Skype convo told me that it'd be roughly the same as current XLs. Take with a grain of salt. I'm expecting $250

EDIT*
Whoops, fuck that wrong thing I just said. Apparently it's gonna be $200


I must not've been paying attention.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

So much shit to get.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 14, 2015)

Given the disparity in artstyles in the first part of the trailer, I was sure the new Fire Emblem would be the fabled FE X SMT title for Wii U. I'm excited to see another 3ds entry and with Awakening's character designer too, but it's still a downer.  Probably gonna need a New 3ds to take advantage of the eventual amiibo support. . . .hmm

Having to purchase and download the wii games to get gamepad support for shit I may already own is a bitch. Was about to pick up Mario Galaxy 2 before this, so I'm kinda not too peeved. 

Xenoblade X .  . .  Please come here in 2015 you beautiful creature you.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Probably gonna need a New 3ds to take advantage of the eventual amiibo support. . . .hmm



No need. If you don't wanna spend the money, you could hold out for the Amiibo attachment that's coming out for the original 3DS models. As far as I know, there's no release date, but it's something.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 14, 2015)

^Cool beans man. The list of exclusive must have content for the New 3ds is looking as empty as ever  - I love Xenoblade, but the new features aren't very appealing for another go around on a smaller screen. I'll just stick with the Circle Pad Pro XL for my Monster Hunting and Majora Masking.


----------



## Scud (Jan 14, 2015)

The Majora's Mask N3DS is already sold out at GameStop


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw.  

That's so ridiculous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2015)

Scud said:


> The Majora's Mask N3DS is already sold out at GameStop



Knew it. Fucking torture


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 14, 2015)

FIRE EMBLEMMMMMMMMMM IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2015)

Scud said:


> The Majora's Mask N3DS is already sold out at GameStop


----------



## Jouten (Jan 14, 2015)

The Monster Hunter Demo is awesome
Anyone up for a hunt?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Scud said:


> The Majora's Mask N3DS is already sold out at GameStop



FUCK EVERYTHING.  FUCK THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

Did they announce N3DS for Europe? And what was the price for that Majora LE?


----------



## Jouten (Jan 14, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> Did they announce N3DS for Europe? And what was the price for that Majora LE?



Both regular N3DS with coverplates and N3DS XL coming to Europe as well as the limited editions. 
Don't think they announced a price for MM LE though


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2015)

I missed everything, did they announce a release date for monster hunter?


----------



## Jing (Jan 14, 2015)

February 13.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 14, 2015)

Ratings from Niconico (Nintendo Direct JP)

Very good: 73.5%
Good: 15.0%
Meh: 5.5%
Not very good: 2.1%
Bad: 3.8%


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2015)

Biggest news was that Kirby and the Rainbow Curse was pushed back a week.

Come on Nintendo, we need a new Wario Land or F-Zero.


----------



## Simon (Jan 15, 2015)

I wonder what their summer/fall line up will be. Zelda will be out this year, they've already confirmed that Star Fox will be out before Zelda.

Guess will see at E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2015)

Summer line up will probably contain Mario Maker and Yoshi's Woolly World. I thought for sure Mario Maker would release on May, but since there was no mention of the game in the direct I dunno anymore.


----------

